# Every Thing Is All Right



## Pandora (Oct 12, 2013)

I sat on the top porch with the man I lost long ago. 

We didn't speak, we didn't have to, 
his thoughts my own. 
We watched the lunar eclipse in the sky 
as it measured time, our time. 
Our last time.

His wrinkled hand lay on mine, so warm,
a direct contrast to the cold that came with him. 
The cold he lived in now. 

I love cold, I love cold,
I thought . . .
I really love you!

With that thought his laughing eyes met mine 
and what was returned to me?

Forgiveness, 
warmed all of me!

His thought then mine . . .

"every thing is all right"


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Oct 12, 2013)

A great sentiment to this piece Pandora. As usual I really like your work. Keep on postin' and everything on Writing Forums will be all right 

Great stuff!


----------



## escorial (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm getting great sadness coming out of this piece.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 15, 2013)

Vitaly Ana said:


> A great sentiment to this piece Pandora. As usual I really like your work. Keep on postin' and everything on Writing Forums will be all right
> 
> Great stuff!


Thanks VA I think WF has help make me alright :encouragement:


----------



## Pandora (Oct 15, 2013)

escorial said:


> I'm getting great sadness coming out of this piece.


yes so bittersweet escorial


----------



## dannyboy (Oct 15, 2013)

really nice piece.


----------



## Luxo (Oct 15, 2013)

This is just beautiful! Amazing job!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 15, 2013)

What a wonderful feeling to this, Pandora. I very much enjoyed it.


----------



## Sailwa (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice. You can definitely evoke some vivid images. The first stanza is brilliant, 'his thoughts my own' is an excellent line, and how you moved from a grand image of space to a more personal description worked really well.

One sort of criticism i'd have is the line starting with 'a direct contrast', which felt a little like you was stating what you intended to mean rather than building an image and taking the reader there. But apart from that, impressive again.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks dannyboy, Luxo and Gumby for reading and enjoying, means much to me.
Sailwa thank you for the advice I agree my images need much work, I will try harder. 

This poem for my father in law, Cap, written some years after he passed in 96. It came from a dream
written in the early morning hours, redemption I found in his words . . .
"every thing is all right".


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 25, 2013)

Pandi, one of the reasons I like your poems is that they take seemingly innocent themes, and then they give you a left hook when you're not looking!

I read this poem, wanted to digest it, and then came back after doing a minor chore.  Then I read the poem again.  Within minutes, I got a differing slant, and a haunting picture or what might be happening--or not really happening.

Either way, I always dig my heels in when I see your lines.  I know I'm going to spend a few quiet minutes listening to the beats metered out in your choice of words.  Then the poem will end, and a larger, sometimes darker entity will envelop what I thought was the finale.

I'm going to read this again after tonight's dinner.


----------



## TheLamprey (Oct 25, 2013)

Very touching. I, not a fan of poems, found this very beautiful. Good job, keep it up


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 26, 2013)

Pandi, as promised I read it again, and like always, I managed to peel away another layer of depth, insight and this time, great joy.

What could be better than taking the journey through time beside the one you love right up until the end (?) as we might perceive it.  What about the promise of an ethereal future, and who better than this one love to step boldly into that, as well.

Everything was, indeed, all right.  Yikes, girl, you always manage to whip me down to jelly.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you TheLamprey and The Tourist, I appreciate the read and kind words of praise. I am attached to this poem,
to Cap, in a way that is indescribable. As though what happened to us, answers all the questions I might ever have. 
This feeling is the answer. I do believe in miracles.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 27, 2013)

Pandora said:


> This feeling is the answer. I do believe in miracles.



Pandi, you are clearly my favorite inkslinger here.  Like I said, I now read poetry.  I do fear becoming civilized however, I had this horror of doing something nice today...

I also believe in miracles.  For example, our worthless government got shut down for a bit and couldn't hurt anyone, Harley stock went up, and my wife bought the right blend of coffee.  I went out on the deck just to check for a burning bush!

What's next for you, girl?  Got any new works cooking?


----------



## Pandora (Oct 27, 2013)

my sleeve is full ;-)  

and you have a way with words 

I've found people reject the word miracle, it's that darn religion thing again. If you live one though it doesn't
feel the least bit like religion, funny how that works.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 27, 2013)

Pandi, I believe in miracles, I saw angels once.  All you have to do to silence detractors is either ignore them or put them on "ignore."  LOL.  It has become politically incorrect to whack them with barstools, but I digress.

For guys like me there's a song called, "You Loved Me Anyway" by the Sidewalk Prophets.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 27, 2013)

listening now


----------

